# How to select special CAFD File for VO Coding



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Sprollonis said:


> ...will it do only to change VIN in FA XML File?
> 
> Sprollonis:angel:


During Flash, you can have it take VIN from FA, or you can manually enter a VIN (e,g. the current NBT VIN), which will be wriiten to the ECU.


----------



## Sprollonis (Aug 14, 2013)

thanks - will try!

How about disconnection most activator - what's your suggetion?
Doesn't matter  or disconnection mandatory :nono:?


Sprollonis


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Sprollonis said:


> thanks - will try!
> 
> How about disconnection most activator - what's your suggetion?
> Doesn't matter  or disconnection mandatory :nono:?
> ...


I really don't know on that one. I think I would disconnect it myself.


----------



## bandido (Aug 19, 2013)

Hello,

How to flash ECUs? There is somewhere a tutorial or thread to explain the process. It is risky? Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bandido said:


> Hello,
> 
> How to flash ECUs? There is somewhere a tutorial or thread to explain the process. It is risky? Thanks.


Yes, it is risky. If something goes wrong, the ECU could be bricked.

PM sent.


----------



## bandido (Aug 19, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> Yes, it is risky. If something goes wrong, the ECU could be bricked.
> 
> PM sent.


:bow: Thank you. You're the best !


----------



## Sprollonis (Aug 14, 2013)

Hello,

sorry being offline a long time - was on a business trip and then I had a lot of work to do ))-; - but now, I would lile to solve my flashing prob.

Just tried again to select a newer Caf-File, but as figured out before, I need to flash CIC to a newer firmware enabling to get the wright connection between CIC and Kombi.

Some questions to the flashing process:

1. I am using PSDZ 50.4. Cars current I-Step is F025-11-09. CIC I-Step is F025-11-03. Which firmware release will be flashed to CIC using PSDZ 50.4. Will it be a firmware release correponding to car I-Step? By the way, how can I check which firmware is currently used.

2. Do I need to flash Kombi too? After flashing how will Kombi and CIC work in cars "older" I-Step environment? 

3. Do I need to flash with psdzdata which correspond to cars I-Step level (25-11-09) - which psdzdata release correspond to this I-Step level - if I would need correponding psdzdata for flashing could anybody send me a download link?

After flashing CIC and Kombi I would like to avoid that both components with new firmware won't work with other ECUs due to old firmware of other ECUs.

Would appreciate your comments to finish projects get a perfect working system.

Sprollonis


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

When flashing, your car's I-Step Shipment is used to determine which ECU version (part number) you have, and then it will compare the current firmware version, I-Step Current, to the target Firmware, which is the PSdZData version you are using, and if and only if an update for your ECU exists, it will flash the new PSdZdata verion firmware onto it, which in your case is 50.4.

As for flashing Kombi just because you are flashing CIC, this isn't a requirement, but you may choose to do so depending on what it is you are trying to accomplish by flashing to begin with.

It is conceivable that the ECU flashed with newer firmware requires other ECU(s) to also be at a higher firmware level, although I have yet to see or hear where this has actually been an issue.


----------



## Sprollonis (Aug 14, 2013)

*AW: How to select special CAFD File for VO Coding*

Thanks Shawn. As I wrote before, retrofittet CIC is one I-Step behind cars I-Step level. CICs Firmware does not allow to chose Caf - file where to chose Kombi-low_new which affects in some communication errors between kombi and CIC.

My plan is to flash CIC to same I-Step level than car which means F25-11-09-509. Hopefully after flashing, ESys will chose newer CAF file, with a forth option in Kombi selection to check kombi_low_ new.

To do so, I need psdzdata 45.xx The lowest version I have is psdzdata 48.3. Do you know corrrsponding I-step and wether I can use it instead a 45 version? Do you know where I can download psdzdata 45.

Thanks a lot

Sprollonis

Sent from my GT-P5210 using BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Sorry, I don't know where to get 45.x. I don't keep old versions myself. Personally, I would just flash both ECU's with current PSdZData rather than trying to match it to the car's I-Level Current.


----------



## Sprollonis (Aug 14, 2013)

Hey Shawn,

just coming back from my Jogging trip - I' ve got another idea (-;

How about to check firmware level of CIC - Is it possible that BMW uses same CIC firmware for I-Step F25-11-09 (car) and F25-11-03 (CIC). If they would, I could only change CAF-file - I've got a working CIC CAF file corresponding to my cars I-Step-level from Rock - everbody is warning to do flashing, I'm a little bit nervously!

Could anybody give me a hint how to check CIC firmware version at F-series cars (F25) and how to check, which firmware correspond to which I-Step-Level.

Thanks a lot

Sprollonis


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

It is quite possible that the same ECU firmware exists in both I-Step F25-11-09 (car) and F25-11-03 (CIC), as with a new I-Level, it could only be one ECU with new firmware, and all the other ECU's left unchanged.

Short of having two cars at two different I-Levels and comparing each ones SWFL version in SVT, I don't know anyway to link Firmware version to I-Level. I think this relationship is defined within a KIS Database table. 

What exactly is kombi_low_new, and how does it differ from just kombi_low? I checked my CIC, which is on 47.5, and I don't have this 4th kombi_low_new option.


----------



## Sprollonis (Aug 14, 2013)

*kombi_l6_new*

Shawn,

attached are the different CAF files. The one I need (I think so) with option kombi_l6_new and the one chosen by ESys, where that option do not exist.

I uploaded a second scetch. Esys can look on parameters - as you can see kombi_l6 uses a inverted parameter in comparison to kombi_l6_new.
It is possible to edit parameters with Esys - do you think if I would easily change kombi_l6 parameter to kombi_l6_new parameter there is a chance it would work?

Sprollonis


----------

